# Any Guinea pig lovers ??



## micaelalovesmolly (Aug 2, 2012)

I got 3 make guinea pigs at the moment 
One Abyssinian and two teddy Guinea pigs 
The abyssinian is Oreo he is over a year old 
The teddy guinea pig one the right is peanut and the left is 









teddy


----------



## poison (Aug 2, 2012)

i use to breed them on accident a long time ago


----------



## dmmj (Aug 2, 2012)

Only on cold nights.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 2, 2012)

We had them when we were showing rabbits. I keep looking at them, when I go to the pet store. I really miss those whistles, every time I open the frig door.


----------



## blafiriravt (Aug 2, 2012)

Cute  I grew up with gp's in the house. My sisters always had this special place in their hearts for oversized rodents... Rats, gp's, chinchillas, etc. they are cute, but I always remember HATING their nocturnal nature. Little piggies squealing, running around flicking bedding everywhere lol. They used to make them up and clip those little plastic hair things in their fur. I will have to dig for pictures, you can't make this stuff up lol. Good times though


----------



## pam (Aug 2, 2012)

I love them.  my daughter has one and it too squeals every time you open the fridge


----------



## wellington (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes, except I never had one. Still love them though. I don't know why I never got one, hmmmm


----------



## Nixxy (Aug 2, 2012)

My fiancee's sister has one.

It is absolutely adorable.

It's fat, fuzzy, has long fur, and lazy.

Adorkable. I call him gangsterpig.


----------



## NudistApple (Aug 2, 2012)

wellington said:


> Yes, except I never had one. Still love them though. I don't know why I never got one, hmmmm



Because they are super social critters and you need at least two! 


I have two little (fat) ladies, Kafka and Naomi. Let me see if I can rustle up a picture...I can!

Kafka;






Naomi;





They are ~5, and just over 3 years old, respectively.

I also have a male foster pig who likes to sing to them from the other room.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 3, 2012)

You guys have some cute ones!


----------

